# things you have bought for LO



## leoniebabey

I know there was a thread like this in teen preg so why not here!


----------



## sarah0108

possibly everything they DONT need :blush:


----------



## leoniebabey

Same I go mad in town il post pics when I get a chance :-D


----------



## Lauraxamy

EVERYTHING I SEE! My excuse atm is 'She needs a whole new autumn/winter wardrobe' which is kindaaa true :haha:
Will take some photos of her new outfits tommorow


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: i know that excuse all too well :lol: x


----------



## danniemum2be

i kitted her out in everything 6-9 months last month just brought her a new highchair, a walker, and a first steps toy thing and looks like im going to have to kit her out in 9-12 months very soon, and i got to get her a new car seat too, ooooh theres so much to get, but everytime i see something i like i get it for her i cant help it. her wadrobe is full and i have NOTHING to wear lol x


----------



## Lauraxamy

Same here, I have no clothes what so ever, and madam has wardrobes full!


----------



## danniemum2be

will have to start showing each other things we have brought for xmas for LO's when we start getting them! i cant wait to start christmas shopping, looooove christmas!! x


----------



## xSophieBx

I have been buying tooooo much too lol. Everytime im out I end up buying her loads.. Cheers me up though! We should post pics of our shopping sprees hehe x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

danniemum2be said:


> will have to start showing each other things we have brought for xmas for LO's when we start getting them! i cant wait to start christmas shopping, looooove christmas!! x

oh dear this i what quin has.... from his grandma and me 
fire sation was on sale from 20 to 13 plus i had a 5 dollar off coupon..:thumbup:
https://www.fisher-price.com/img/product_shots/P7284_b_1.jpg
https://www.inakidsworld.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/playskool-explore-n-grow-busy-ball-popper.jpg
https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:xmrq5ahnmSwcxM:https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/419NR5nujmL.jpg&t=1
https://s2.thisnext.com/media/230x230/Brio-Squiddo-My-First-Train_6715E1D3.jpg
this but in blue
https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_E_wL_DgB_2E/Sun0_Iz0LJI/AAAAAAAACIc/YQgeja3kpMw/s400/5.jpg
https://www.mrtoys.net/Little-Tikes/pics/Talking-Train.jpg

i told myself i cant buy anymore


----------



## danniemum2be

awww hes gunna be so spoilt!!! x x


----------



## leoniebabey

well this is what i've bought for morgans 'winter wardrobe'
I bought more today, outfit in the sale, H&M had a 'denim day' so got £5 off the jeans and ermmm joggers for the winter
here are his uggs ! im in love with them and also his hats :D
 



Attached Files:







DSC00163.jpg
File size: 56.7 KB
Views: 25









DSC00162.jpg
File size: 57.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## KiansMummy

leoni were your uggs from? x


----------



## leoniebabey

Next :D, everyone was like uggs are for girls i was like noooo, these were on the boy section :D xx


----------



## KiansMummy

Thanks I love them might av to get a pair for Kian  xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

leoniebabey said:


> Next :D, everyone was like uggs are for girls i was like noooo, these were on the boy section :D xx

my mom said that to me too, but i keep seeing them in the boy section I'm hoping to grab a pair in a few weeks when it starts getting colder:thumbup:


----------



## Lauraxamy

Aw how cute are those uggs! I think they look cute on both boys and girls :D


----------



## JoJo16

i already started buyin xmas presents lmao. and i found some 9-12 clothes i forgot i got get when she was like a month old lol they were in the sale when they started bringing summer clothes out. now she has like 3 coats ahaha. https://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/...+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ i brought her that for xmas and i also brought her this for now https://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/...Name=161-3496855SPA72UC592661X.jpg&imageText= its supposed to encourage them to crawl :)


----------



## KiansMummy

leoniebabey said:


> well this is what i've bought for morgans 'winter wardrobe'
> I bought more today, outfit in the sale, H&M had a 'denim day' so got £5 off the jeans and ermmm joggers for the winter
> here are his uggs ! im in love with them and also his hats :D

Wat can u put them uggs with I want some for Kian but dunno wat I'd put them on with x


----------



## danniemum2be

JoJo16 said:


> i already started buyin xmas presents lmao. and i found some 9-12 clothes i forgot i got get when she was like a month old lol they were in the sale when they started bringing summer clothes out. now she has like 3 coats ahaha. https://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/...+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ i brought her that for xmas and i also brought her this for now https://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/...Name=161-3496855SPA72UC592661X.jpg&imageText= its supposed to encourage them to crawl :)

maisies got the vtec walker we got it from mothercare, daddy was meant to get her a normal walker, instead he got her that lol then i made him get her a proper walker so she has both hehe she just stands there holding it x x


----------



## leoniebabey

jessmum2be said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> well this is what i've bought for morgans 'winter wardrobe'
> I bought more today, outfit in the sale, H&M had a 'denim day' so got £5 off the jeans and ermmm joggers for the winter
> here are his uggs ! im in love with them and also his hats :D
> 
> Wat can u put them uggs with I want some for Kian but dunno wat I'd put them on with xClick to expand...

Umm I think jeans would match or other pants im guna put morgans with his jeans combats and jogers x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Aww.. ahh i have to keep buying baby grows.. Annie is soooo long.. but she really doesn't look it, but i just notice her getting fustrated that she can't stretch her legs, we're nearly at the end of 3-6 but surely i can't go on to 6-9 at 6 weeks?! :O 
xxxx


----------



## xSophieBx

allier276 said:


> Aww.. ahh i have to keep buying baby grows.. Annie is soooo long.. but she really doesn't look it, but i just notice her getting fustrated that she can't stretch her legs, we're nearly at the end of 3-6 but surely i can't go on to 6-9 at 6 weeks?! :O
> xxxx

Wow how long is she!? I have same prob with lily.. shes really long, still in 0-3 atm but think we will b moving up to 3-6 very soon! Its annoying thou cos the next size up is then baggy on her on top... shes 12lb now the lil chubba lol xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I just wanted to show off some REALLY good deals I got on things to put away for quintin lol 
bubbles was 5 dollars on sale for 44cents
toy story sand kit, was $6 on sale for 1.93
watering can was just about $4 sale price was 44cents
toy story beach ball paid 30 cents
water wings - paid 24 cents
two thomas trains were $14.99 paid nothing!!( had to wake up really early with my coupons to get them :rofl:)
but over all i paid like 4 dollars for all this stuff :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

xSophieBx said:


> allier276 said:
> 
> 
> Aww.. ahh i have to keep buying baby grows.. Annie is soooo long.. but she really doesn't look it, but i just notice her getting fustrated that she can't stretch her legs, we're nearly at the end of 3-6 but surely i can't go on to 6-9 at 6 weeks?! :O
> xxxx
> 
> Wow how long is she!? I have same prob with lily.. shes really long, still in 0-3 atm but think we will b moving up to 3-6 very soon! Its annoying thou cos the next size up is then baggy on her on top... shes 12lb now the lil chubba lol xxClick to expand...

awww bless her, i'm not sure, last time she was weighed (last monday) - she was 9lbs 6oz, and when i look at her, she doesn't look that long, but she can't really stretch her legs properly.. we're tryna just buy open bottomed baby grows now, and put them with little socks haha. 
xx


----------



## neady

ive gone really mad on toys for ava at the minute. 
bought her the fisher price jumperoo 3week ago, was scared cuz it was dear that she wouldnt like it. but she lovessss it. 
bought her a door jumper, which is practically the same kind of thing as the jumperoo but i have a habbit of buyin things that are smiliar. 
had to buy her a new boucer as she could sit up in the other one. 
got her the vtech first steps baby walker last week and a few other bits. 
got her a walker at the weekend but that was given to us un-used. only thing is my hv says that they dont recomend them and advised me not to get her once as it encourages them to walk on there tip toes not flat feet. does annyone elses say that? 

i cannot wait for christmas. got her christmas list and goin to start buyin bits in wenever i can. kind of helps that i got a full refund for my pram from mothercare after it collasped with her in it after 4month. so it really helps out. just hate mothercare's prices. argos has better deals on. wen is everyone startin to buy in for christmas? ive got her first one, got it 4week ago haha but it was on sale x


----------



## danniemum2be

started my christmas shopping =D only got 2 things but going properly at the end of month so im not struggling with money in december.

so far i have got her this:

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...1/1|category_root|Toys+and+games|14417629.htm

and this:
https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...1/1|category_root|Toys+and+games|14417629.htm


except i got them from B&M and the teapot set was £12.99 and the glow seahorse was £9.99!!! bargain hunter me lol!!


and im getting her this next week cause i LOVE it!!

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-rocking-animal-pollyanna-pony/644900000/type-i/


----------



## QuintinsMommy

that rocking horse is really cool
also love all the fisher price laugh and learn stuff (like the tea set)


----------



## danniemum2be

i think my problem is im gunna end up buying her way too much stuff!! and her bday is a month after im already desperate to go out and buy more lol x x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i bought annie a little pumpkin babygrow for halloween for 99p from mama's and papa's (think it was one in the stock room left over from last year, but oh well) :D xx


----------



## leoniebabey

^ omg bargain!

i was gunna do pumpkin but i thought it was cruel with the ginger hair "/ so he's gunna be a monster


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Luke's Really tall! Bless him! He's in 6-9 its so big on him! but its the right length! I really need to get him more clothes!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

alice , i we have that problem with quins chubby thighs! sleeper never fit right, they will fit in height and length but look super tight in the thigh, haha poor quin


----------



## purple_kiwi

today i got 2 in the night garden toys a pair of shoes (in a bigger size though) and a shirt all for $12. brand new in store on discount! one is the night garden wooden clock and then a stacker girl. im putting the clock, the shoes aside for x-mas though. it was all 70% off so i saved like $50


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I have the same problem with needing to size up with Livi, but it's because of her big feet! :haha:
I was kind of gutted when we brought her home and some of her cute newborn sleepers didn't fit her because her feet were too big......so we cut them off. :blush:

Although now I have the problem of needing to size up in pants because of her big ol' cloth-diapered butt!

ETA: We cut off the bottoms of her sleepers, not her feet!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Have you thought of vest extenders?

https://www.thenappylady.co.uk/public/productdetails.aspx?id=127&cat=5
I am going to get some! they are a really good idea:)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Croc-O-Dile said:


> I have the same problem with needing to size up with Livi, but it's because of her big feet! :haha:
> I was kind of gutted when we brought her home and some of her cute newborn sleepers didn't fit her because her feet were too big......so we cut them off. :blush:
> 
> Although now I have the problem of needing to size up in pants because of her big ol' cloth-diapered butt!
> 
> ETA: We cut off the bottoms of her sleepers, not her feet!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

:rofl:!!!!!


----------



## xSophieBx

danniemum2be said:


> started my christmas shopping =D only got 2 things but going properly at the end of month so im not struggling with money in december.
> 
> so far i have got her this:
> 
> https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...1/1|category_root|Toys+and+games|14417629.htm
> 
> and this:
> https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...1/1|category_root|Toys+and+games|14417629.htm
> 
> 
> except i got them from B&M and the teapot set was £12.99 and the glow seahorse was £9.99!!! bargain hunter me lol!!
> 
> 
> and im getting her this next week cause i LOVE it!!
> 
> https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-rocking-animal-pollyanna-pony/644900000/type-i/

Ohh No I wish I hadnt come in this thread now! I sooo have to buy Lily all of them lol. Everytime I go out I spend all my money haha.. really need to stay in! x


----------



## danniemum2be

i got maisie more xmas prezzies lol from the new tesco by us got her:

https://direct.tesco.com/q/R.205-0529.aspx

https://direct.tesco.com/product/images/?R=200-4700

https://direct.tesco.com/product/images/?R=208-2259

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...l/searchtext>FISHER+PRICE+LAUGH+AND+LEARN.htm

and im going shopping saturday to get more hehe cant help myself!! good job her birthdays a month after because no doubt i will have brought far too much lol x x


----------



## danniemum2be

EDIT** oops posted twice x


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Went shopping for my birthday today and got Livi two new outfits :cloud9: (Buying cute little things makes me happy, so it still falls under the "pamper yourself" rule for birthdays, right? :haha:)

https://i56.tinypic.com/nlzb7q.jpg
https://i54.tinypic.com/19saap.jpg


----------



## QuintinsMommy

very cute!!


----------



## annawrigley

omg i want to buy little girl outfits!!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Got Luke a little vampire costume for halloween! it has a cape and everything!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

^ sounds cute 
I looking forward to teen parentings costume thread! 
Quin has his hanging in the closet lol


----------



## KiansMummy

Bump i Love this thread


----------



## Sarah10

He has these on now!!
 



Attached Files:







101 Dalmations Pyjamas - Pyjamas - ASDA direct_1295569899715.jpeg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 3


----------



## leoniebabey

awwww i got LO some dalamtion PJ's today :) 
he's just outgrowing 6-9 sleepsuits
he has a long body so is in 9-12 vests but his legs let him down :lol:
just counted before and he has 
6 pairs of pj's 
and 10 sleepsuits in size 9-12
ooopps!


----------



## KiansMummy

Aww i bought these pjs for Kian the other day in the baby event but there too big!!
 



Attached Files:







taz pjs.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## leoniebabey

aww there cute! 
i got morgan some tigger and winnie the pooh ones too :)


----------



## _laura

Max has some tigger ones!

I ordered him this today
https://images.play.com/covers/17454097x.jpg

Well it was for me aswell :haha:
Now I'm a mum I'm probably far too obsessed with Toy Story


----------



## Sarah10

Aww i saw the Taz ones today! we got the sleepsuit aswel but in 12-18 :haha: :haha: :haha: omg the sleepsuit is huge! I am getting fed up buying him things and not fitting into them after a couple of weeks! but the pj's were 9-12 and fit perfect.

This is him with the sleepsuit, he had fallen asleep on the couch. (look at the legroom lol)
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1384.snc4/163605_1787606050720_1256617253_2021051_8252192_n.jpg


----------



## leoniebabey

awww cute i bought some 12-18 to put away but even the 9-12 look huge for him atm! 
think ill try one on tomorrow night :) i want to start putting them on him haha

he fits 9-12 t-shirts, jumpers ect but only 6-9 jeans cause there too long


----------



## Sarah10

Jayden is in 6-9 jeans and some 9-12 depending where they are from but he has a big bum :haha: he grew out of 0-3 sleepsuits at 6 weeks! x


----------



## KiansMummy

aww sarah hes so cute. I love asdas disney clothes xx


----------



## KiansMummy

i looked for that disney cars top today but they didnt have it in our store x


----------



## leoniebabey

gosh he must be soo long! morgans more or less grown out of sleepsuits around the correct age but he's bigger for vests, the 6-9 no long would fit over his arms!


----------



## Sarah10

I measured him the other day and he is 69cm which accordin to my red book puts him on the 91st percentile for height and around the 98th centile for weight, hes a podge! Jess i had a look in asda i couldn't find the cars t-shirts either :( though my sister bought them for me in August so maybe thats why, they get news things in all the time, Tesco had some nice Cars jumpers though xx


----------



## leoniebabey

disney store has cars clothes in, bit expensive but it's lovely. 
i had to refrain myself from buying it.

I'd say morgan was a little over that i think ill mesure him tomorrow! but considering he's only 5 months he's very very tall !

how much does he weigh now ?


----------



## Sarah10

We havent been since he was 18 weeks and he was 19lb then, we was gonna go on weds but i was too tired lol, he doesn't sleep at night properly the monkey. x


----------



## Sarah10

I love the disney shop i feel like a young kid walking into my dream world :haha: everythin is so bright/colourful!


----------



## leoniebabey

same, i get all excited when i go in. My local one used to have a 'teddy moutain' but sadly they dont no more :(


----------



## leoniebabey

ah morgan was 19lbs something at 20 weeks i think


----------



## KiansMummy

ohh im gunna go into blackpool on sunday and av a look in disney store not been in one for ages, and ill av a look in tesco too thanksss :D x


----------



## leoniebabey

oooh :) i think im gunna go to the metro centre on sunday.
Everyone thinks the metro centre is soo great. I go there practically every week and it has the exact same shops that every other town has only inside and all together


----------



## Rhio92

KiansMummy said:


> Aww i bought these pjs for Kian the other day in the baby event but there too big!!

I got these today :haha: Love them!

Been buying a lot of stuff off here over the past 2 days too :thumbup: Got Connor a swim suit for £2.50, and treated my sister to a pink bumbo for £15. So cheap!


----------



## annawrigley

Sarah10 said:


> I measured him the other day and he is 69cm which accordin to my red book puts him on the 91st percentile for height and around the 98th centile for weight, hes a podge! Jess i had a look in asda i couldn't find the cars t-shirts either :( though my sister bought them for me in August so maybe thats why, they get news things in all the time, Tesco had some nice Cars jumpers though xx

Wow I didnt actually realise Noah was long until reading this and thought I'd go check his red book to compare! He was 67cm at almost 5 months and 71cm at almost 8 months... Which according to this he was 91st centile at almost 5 months and 75th centile at almost 8 months... Hmmmm! xx


----------



## Sarah10

Interesting! Noah does look tall/long on one of your newer pics i think the one where he is stood near his high chair, he looks around the same height as my 2yr old nephew (though he is very small in height/weight!) Funnily enough jayden seems heavier than my nephew i asked my sis how much he weighs and she said 18lb.. but according to my red book that would put him quite underwight? Weird!! confused now, though i don't know if was just saying he was 18lb to say 'oh jayden must be soo big for his age then i have a tiddler!'


----------



## leoniebabey

I bought more things today, h&m had new things weeeeeeee


----------



## annawrigley

Ahh I love H&M baby clothes. Zara are gorgeous too, but expensive :huh: I treated him to some when I got my 18th money, not that he cares :haha:


----------



## Sarah10

ooo its my birthday today!!


----------



## annawrigley

Happy birthday!!! Your 18th? xx


----------



## Sarah10

19th :winkwink: x


----------



## rockys-mumma

Happy birthday :D xxx


----------



## Sarah10

Thanks, as bad as it sounds my birthdays get shitter every year, sounds awful with havin jayden 2 :(


----------



## annawrigley

Ooh arent you old ;)


----------



## Sarah10

Its been worse since i got with o/h, he is such a moaning f'ing twat.
oh god, someone send me some common sense?


----------



## leoniebabey

annawrigley said:


> Ahh I love H&M baby clothes. Zara are gorgeous too, but expensive :huh: I treated him to some when I got my 18th money, not that he cares :haha:

ah yes i love zara too, i went in the other day but couldnt decide what i liked best.
:rofl: at not that he cared.
LO was trying to steal things from h&m ooops


and happy birthday xx


----------



## Sarah10

Thanks leonie :)
ahh i love h&m, we went to a big one in manchester a few week ago and saw some lovely things!


----------



## rockys-mumma

leoniebabey said:


> LO was trying to steal things from h&m ooops

Talking of stealing things, the other day I was in wilkinsons and when I went to leave the security tried to grab me I was like WTF!? I'm not a theif, why would I nick your cheap shite anyway (i was getting pissed off and was totally innocent so didnt care what they thought. I continued to moan, "your just sterotyping young parents." Looked down at LO... chewing a fuck'ing hair turban towel he must have grabbed off the side. :dohh: I could have died with embarrasment!!!:blush: 

I can laugh about it now though :rofl: but it was not funny at the time!!!


And Sarah, your not alone! :hugs: it was my 21st in december and it was absoloute pants. I got nice prezzies and stuff but we didn't do anything special. I wanted it to be special, my first bday as a mummy and the big 21st! I got promised we would go out for a meal when I was feeling better... I had a bad cold. But we still havent been :(


----------



## leoniebabey

ahh d/w i stole from primark!
NOT INENTIONLY OF COURSE

id picked up some stuff for LO and gave them to EX to hold while i tried on shoes, he put them on the pram and i forgot all about them till we noticed later that they were on the pram! ooops!


----------



## rockys-mumma

At least the security didnt stop you and humiliate you in public :haha: :haha: deary me.



Back to the point of this thread...

I recently got these for LO 
https://i865.photobucket.com/albums/ab219/phils46/IMG_0140_edited-1.jpg
https://i.ebayimg.com/13/!CCg)NzQ!mk~$(KGrHqUOKkME0eds0fclBNLZKELSSw~~_12.JPG

And some really cute stuff from next but you cant steal the photos from their site as it is all fancy lol. Oh and lots of nice bits from sainsburys they have a great half price sale. Got lots of nice lined jeans and coats and stuff for like £3.50 each! :D


----------



## vinteenage

We just picked Finn up some BabyLegs for $3!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Picture1959edited-1.jpg


----------



## Sarah10

rockys-mumma said:


> At least the security didnt stop you and humiliate you in public :haha: :haha: deary me.
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the point of this thread...
> 
> I recently got these for LO
> https://i865.photobucket.com/albums/ab219/phils46/IMG_0140_edited-1.jpg
> https://i.ebayimg.com/13/!CCg)NzQ!mk~$(KGrHqUOKkME0eds0fclBNLZKELSSw~~_12.JPG
> 
> And some really cute stuff from next but you cant steal the photos from their site as it is all fancy lol. Oh and lots of nice bits from sainsburys they have a great half price sale. Got lots of nice lined jeans and coats and stuff for like £3.50 each! :D



Aww i love those!


----------



## annawrigley

This is the bedding set i'm getting Noah for his birthday (since he can have a duvet and pillow then :haha:)
https://www.dunelm-mill.com/shop/bedding/nursery-bedding/sleepy-owl-bedlinen/
Its a bit girly but I dont care, I think its cute. I'm getting the duvet cover, pillow case and nappy stacker :) xx


----------



## leoniebabey

rockys-mumma said:


> At least the security didnt stop you and humiliate you in public :haha: :haha: deary me.
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the point of this thread...
> 
> I recently got these for LO
> https://i865.photobucket.com/albums/ab219/phils46/IMG_0140_edited-1.jpg
> https://i.ebayimg.com/13/!CCg)NzQ!mk~$(KGrHqUOKkME0eds0fclBNLZKELSSw~~_12.JPG
> 
> And some really cute stuff from next but you cant steal the photos from their site as it is all fancy lol. Oh and lots of nice bits from sainsburys they have a great half price sale. Got lots of nice lined jeans and coats and stuff for like £3.50 each! :D


nah but they stopped the innocent couple with the pram also leaving the store :lol:

and aww those are soooo cute, love the shoes


----------



## vinteenage

annawrigley said:


> This is the bedding set i'm getting Noah for his birthday (since he can have a duvet and pillow then :haha:)
> https://www.dunelm-mill.com/shop/bedding/nursery-bedding/sleepy-owl-bedlinen/
> Its a bit girly but I dont care, I think its cute. I'm getting the duvet cover, pillow case and nappy stacker :) xx


I dont think it's girly! That's fabulous! I'll be keeping an eye out for something like that when Finn's older, love owls!

Finn's crib bedding is a little girly print wise but the colors are boy. He won't remember or care and I love it. :haha:
https://trus.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pTRU1-5865781_alternate1_w330x253.jpg


----------



## Sarah10

annawrigley said:


> This is the bedding set i'm getting Noah for his birthday (since he can have a duvet and pillow then :haha:)
> https://www.dunelm-mill.com/shop/bedding/nursery-bedding/sleepy-owl-bedlinen/
> Its a bit girly but I dont care, I think its cute. I'm getting the duvet cover, pillow case and nappy stacker :) xx

I can't believe noah is nearly one! I remember adding you on FB when i was 4month pregnant and when you put a picture on of him being newborn i wanted the weeks to hurry! :cloud9:
It's not girly, jaydens room is i love my bear and its unisex, x


----------



## annawrigley

I cant believe it either :cry: Remember sat in hospital on my phone took me about 10 tries to upload that first pic of him it kept failing but I was determined :haha: Its weird he looks just like that when he sleeps even now, even though hes changed soo much! xx


----------



## leoniebabey

annawrigley said:


> I cant believe it either :cry: Remember sat in hospital on my phone took me about 10 tries to upload that first pic of him it kept failing but I was determined :haha: Its weird he looks just like that when he sleeps even now, even though hes changed soo much! xx

he looks just the same when he's asleep too only bigger with a much bigger face :rofl: 
ahh so peaceful when he's asleep!


----------



## Sarah10

Aww they are sooo sweet when zonked out (stil cute when awake though) but god when they're teething you are like please sleep!! they look so peaceful! how long does it take for a tooth to come through :( he is waking crying so many times at night chomping his hand, giving him anbesol but only lasts until he wakes up again! 
i went OT with this post!! Ahh they grow/change soo much, you can still tell they are the same baby but they get so much bigger/their faces even out. Everytime i look back at pics i get teary!


----------



## annawrigley

And not really for LO but wanted to share some stuff I'm gonna get for my new house (if i bloody find one :haha:) so I can finally start making somewhere a home!
 



Attached Files:







30075852.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 1









30078724.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 1









30075858.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 1









30033131.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 1









30086433.jpg
File size: 57.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## vinteenage

LOVE that bedding as well, Anna!


----------



## annawrigley

Thanks :D I got so excited when I saw the "Tea Time" thing because I am obsessed with tea :coffee: mmmmm xx


----------



## leoniebabey

awh there fab! i need to start decorating, the house was fully decorated as i've lived here all my life so my rooms exactly how i wanted it but theres a few things i wanna change like the sofa but i doubt i'll be getting one soon, this one is around 40 years old, no joke! it's just been redone with new fabric eeek!


----------



## KiansMummy

ohh i want my own house now lol.. x


----------



## Sarah10

anna you just reminded me i need a shoe rack!


----------



## Sarah10

its good having your own place but the bills are soo annoying, stressful!


----------



## leoniebabey

^ agreed i HATEEE living on my own, bills, bills, tidying, cleaning, ect ect.


----------



## Sarah10

Oh god yeah the cleaning, i just managed to clean my kitchen at half 11! lmao! should be in bed sleeping while i can.


----------



## leoniebabey

i should be tidying but im too busy on here ;)

my upstairs looks like a bomb has landed ! eeek


----------



## Sarah10

ahh mine too, landing is full of boxes of jaydens clothes and his room has a giant pile of his clothes that don't fit him! still havent got round to ebaying them, they dont go for much either with them being small sizes


----------



## leoniebabey

why dont u just bundle them together, gets a few of them gone at the same time!
i have bag fulls to i have 2 'junk rooms' a floordrobe on my landin which carries on into the bathroom!


----------



## Sarah10

lol i did, i bundled 16 0-3 t-shirts and it had 1 day left with no bids so i cancelled it! haha. i might put some in the buy/swap forum thingy on here see if i have any luck x


----------



## leoniebabey

i'd say youll have more luck on here tbh hun, i dont like ebay! i tried to sell my pram and the aldy came for it and brought i back saying it was too heavy .. :dohh: we did say you can test it round the street if you want but no no .... 

i've sold quite a bit on here tbh!


----------

